# Brilliant computer art



## Brian G Turner (Mar 28, 2005)

Whoah - stumbled onto this site earlier while seeking graphics:
http://www.oyonale.com/oy_en.htm

Check out some of the images there and the spherical viewing of the cityscape: http://www.oyonale.com/new_en.htm

More general images here:
http://www.oyonale.com/histoire/english/index.htm

Also check out the resources here:
http://www.oyonale.com/ressources/english/index.htm

Seems like they're offering some great textures and models under a creative commons licence - effectively, open source graphic modelling - check out some samples here:

Sci-fi models in pic:
http://www.oyonale.com/ressources/english/sources14.htm

Trees & plants:
http://www.oyonale.com/ldc/english/dark.htm
http://www.oyonale.com/ressources/english/sources15.htm

Darn interesting looking project.


----------



## Nua (May 8, 2005)

very nice links Brian , thx for this share !!!



cheers


----------



## AmonRa (May 26, 2005)

http://www.oyonale.com/ldc/english/mainstreet_east.htm


isnt that a pic from the film 'the fifth element'?


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the links I, Brian I really enjoyed checking out the sites!


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Aug 12, 2005)

Silly question about this pic: http://www.oyonale.com/ldc/english/mainstreet_east.htm

Is that a pizza delivery Tyderium shuttle in the bottom right corner? I can't quite make out the words...


----------



## SciFi_Short_Story (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow... I think it is... all I can really see is 'Pizza.'

It even took me a second to find the shuttle itself. But it is certainly a full-fledged Imperial Tyridium Shuttle. How strange... isn't that illegal...? I know Lucas is pretty uptight about copyright stuff.


----------



## lucifer_principle (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice experience I brian, more appealing than many hand drawn paintings. My city's museum has a section dedicated to computer aided images. Kind of makes us wonder who's civilization it really is, the computers... or is it still human's? I mean these guys think and draw way better. LOL


----------

